# Lesertest Creative X-FI XTREME AUDIO (BULK)



## Taigao (1. Oktober 2008)

So nach dem ich mir eine Neue Kamera Zugelegt habe , mit der ich vernünftige Bilder machen kann . Werde ich mich auch mal wieder an einen Test wagen.
Sind Zwar noch nicht die Profi Bilder aber ich finde es ist für den Anfang schon ok .
So aber Jetzt geht es Los 


Als erstes mal Bilder von dem was man bekommt :


Hier Sieht man die Karte von vorne incl dem kleinen aber Schicken Button .​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als nächstes ein Bild der enthaltenen Treiber und Software CD .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nachdem ich nun Die Karte abgelichtet hatte schaute ich sie mir erstmal genauer an.

Was mir als erstes ins Auge Stach war der Anschluss für das im Gehäuse enthaltenen Front Panel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach viel mir der AUX Anschluss auf , der Mittig am Oberen Rand der Karte angebracht ist.
An dem man zum beispiel ein DVD Laufwerk anschließen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Was ich auch sehr an sprechend fand war der Schön gestaltete Chip der Soundkarte. Den man in einen Big Tower wo die Karte nicht zu tief verbaut ist einen schönen Blick auf den Chip genießt . Natürlich nur wenn auch ein Seitenfenster im Gehäuse ist **G**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
So zum Abschluss der Einleitung des Testes noch ein Bild für unsere Rückseiten Fetischisten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Sodas war erst ein mal die Einleitung zu meinem Leser Test mit den ersten Bilder und Eindrücken . Als nächstes wird die Tage der Bericht über die Software und Installation folgen .


Ich hoffe der Anfang gefällt euch schon mal ich werde versuchen Schnellst möglich die nächsten Ergebnisse zu Posten .

Grüße euer Taigao ​


----------



## Taigao (1. Oktober 2008)

Platzhalter


----------



## Taigao (1. Oktober 2008)

Platzhalter Nummer 2


----------



## DC1984 (2. Oktober 2008)

Gibts die Karte nich schon länger???

Aber ich lass mich gerne überraschen...


----------



## The Rock (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist das nicht die X-Fi ohne echten X-Fi Chip bzw. ohne Hardware EAX?


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. Oktober 2008)

Die X-Fi Audio sowie X-Fi Audio PCIe ist im groben ein "Beschiss"! Zwar wird sie als "X-Fi" gekennzeichnet verkauft und trägt seit neustem sogar einen X-fi Sticker auf dem Chip, ist allerdings kein ganzer X-Fi Chip sondern eine modifizierte Version des älteren Audigy Chips.
Der echte X-Fi Chip ist schneller und fänt leider erst bei der Xtreme Music /Gamer an !

Dennoch gut hier einen Test zu setzen, der diese Unterschiede (zwischen X-Fi und mod Audigy) hoffentlich demnächst aufweist! 

P.S. Das letzte Bild bitte erneuern! "Fetischisten" wollen auf der Rückseite ganz sicher auch die einzelnen Bahnen sehen können!


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie ModdingfreaX schon sagte: Da ist nur nen Audigy-Chip drauf der per Software nen paar neue Feutures dazubekommen hat. 

Gute Bilder und gute Idee.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

So,

Ich grabe hier mal einen ziehmlich alten Thread hervor, weil ich mir vor ca. 30 Minuten diese Karte bei Atelco bestellt habe. Ich war jetzt auch nicht auf der suche nach einer Highend Karte, sondern vielmehr nach einer soliden Audio lösung um mein Realtec Soundchip in Rente zu schicken und um mein System etwas zu entlasten. Zugegeben, zum Preis von 59,90€ (Retail) hätte ich sie wohl nicht gekauft aber beim Preis von 39,13€ (Bulk) inkl. MwSt & Versand wurde ich schwach 

Laut Atelco werde ich die Karte in 2 - 3 Tagen in der Filiale Bremen abholen können. Ich könnte dann auch paar Eindrücke zu dieser Karte schreiben falls erwünscht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juni 2010)

> [...]und um mein System etwas zu entlasten.



Das ist ein Irrglaube, heutige Systeme werden von der Soundberechnung nur noch unwesentlich belastet, das schafft jede aktuelle CPU mit links. Dafür hättest du sie nicht kaufen müssen.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Zumal es für das Geld schon besseres gibt  

Aber eines muss man sagen, zu zeiten von Singelcore Rechnern, war eine echte X-FI ! Wirklich eine entlastung, ich hatte mit ner X-FI Extreme Music und nem AMD 64 3200+ bei Battlefield2 wirklich 5-6fps mehr als mit Onboard Karte, nur heute ist das absolut irrelevant.

Die X-FI Extreme Audio belastet sogar zusätzlich das System da die meisten effekte die X-FI Typisch sind nicht von dem Soundchip berechnet werden, sondern durch die CPU emuliert werden, das gilt z.b für den Crystalizer oder 3D CMSS.


----------



## Biosman (2. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Ich grabe hier mal einen ziehmlich alten Thread hervor, weil ich mir vor ca. 30 Minuten diese Karte bei Atelco bestellt habe. Ich war jetzt auch nicht auf der suche nach einer Highend Karte, sondern vielmehr nach einer soliden Audio lösung um mein Realtec Soundchip in Rente zu schicken und um mein System etwas zu entlasten. Zugegeben, zum Preis von 59,90€ (Retail) hätte ich sie wohl nicht gekauft aber beim Preis von 39,13€ (Bulk) inkl. MwSt & Versand wurde ich schwach
> 
> Laut Atelco werde ich die Karte in 2 - 3 Tagen in der Filiale Bremen abholen können. Ich könnte dann auch paar Eindrücke zu dieser Karte schreiben falls erwünscht.



Mein Herzliches Beileid....

Habe vor 1 2 Tagen im Verkaufs Forum jemanden gesehen (kA. ob PCGH oder Luxx Forum) der Günstig eine Xtreme Music Verkauft.

Die Xtreme Audio ist wie der name schon sagt Xtreme der mist. Mit einer Music hättest dein Geld besser angelegt. Es wäre evtl 10 Euro Teurer geworden.

Die Xtreme Audio lässt alle effekte über die CPU und Software Steuern.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

Also laut anderer Tests mit einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2,3 Ghz gab es z.B. in Half Life 2 ein + von ca. 2 - 4 Fps! 

Welche Soundkarte für unter 40€ ist denn viel besser?? Die Audigys sind es definitiv nicht 
Ich hätte auch eine Xtreme Gamer für 49€ bekommen können (so eine art Restposten verkauf) hier bei mir um die ecke aber da weiss man nie was mit den mal war (evtl. vom LKW gefallen) und das ist mir zu unsicher 

Abgesehen davon ist der Soundchip und das Board wo er drauf sitzt über 2,5 Jahre alt und somit schon fast älter als die Karte! für max. 40€ gab es nur zur auswahl eine SoundBlaster 5.1 VX, SoundBlaster Audigy (SE) und eben die SoundBlaster Xtreme Audio (Bulk). Denn bereits für die Retail hätte ich über 60€ zahlen müssen und das hätte ich auch nicht gemacht. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich nicht vorher informiert hätte. Hatte mir schon einige Erfahrungsberichte durchgelesen und das es lediglich ein Modifizierter Audigy Chip ist, ist mir auch klar.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juni 2010)

Z.B. eine Asus Xonar DS wäre eine bessere Alternative gewesen. Aber vielleicht bist du ja auch mit der Xtreme Audio zufrieden


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Fast älter als die Karte ? Du weist scheinbar nicht das die Extreme Musik über 4 jahre aufm Buckel hat ? *g* Eigentlich sogar noch viel älter weils eben ne umgelabelte Audigy 2LE ist mit ein paar anderen bauteile, aber selbst das LAyout der karte ist zu 80% identisch mit der Audigy2LE  Von daher ist sogar jede Audigy2 ( auser die LE ) besser *g* 

Also ne Asus Xonar DS 7.1 für 35€ dürft da schon besser sein. 

Und was die Tests angeht, da wurd sicherlich keine Extreme Audio getestet, sondern ne echte X-FI


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kam die Xtreme Audio ende 2006 auf den Markt und mein Board ist von Anfang 2007 also fast gleich alt 

Okay mein Board ist dann jetzt mittlerweile schon 3 Jahre alt 

Und die Tests waren definitiv Xtreme Audio und nicht Musik! Habe einige positive Tests gelesen. Wertungen von 1,5 / gut bis 6.9/10 Punkten ist so ziehmlich alles dabei 

z.B.: 
Also ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nicht anschließen. Ich bin von dieser Soundkarte begeistert. Die Soundqualität ist hervorragend. Was ich besonders gut finde, das die Soundkarte DTS Sound wieder geben kann, was ich bisher nur aus dem Kino kenne. Das ist ein klarer Pluspunkt, da DTS eine besere Soundqualität bietet als DolbyDigital 5.1. Also ich kann jedem Heimkino User und Musik Freak diese Karte ans Herz legen.

4 von 6 Nutzern fanden diese Meinung bereits hilfreich.

Quelle: testeo.de

Wir haben die X-Fi Xtreme Audio getestet und waren von der Qualität begeistert. Eine Spitzenkarte im Bereich Klang und Verarbeitung. Derzeit ist die Soundkarte für ca. 35€ bei Geizhals gelistet und wir können die Karte für feine Ohren nur empfehlen. Für so ein Gutes Preisleistung Verhältnis vergeben wir auch gerne ein Euro Award in Gold.

Quelle: Blitzcom

Das waren jetzt nur mal zwei beispiele. Gab auch negative Stimmen.

Mit Asus kenne ich mich nicht aus! Ich bin ein Sound Blaster gebranntes Kind und hatte bis jetzt wenn eine Karte, dann immer eine Sound Blaster. Von daher war es für mich in der Preisklasse das einzig richtige.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich bitte dich, diese Tests sind von Usern die sich die karte gekauft haben, die sagen rein garnichts aus weil die meisten wohl immer ihr eigen hab und gut in den Himmel Loben egal obs schrott ist. 
Was dort geschrieben wird ist auch mehr als lächerlich. 

DTS auch gut und schön, aber wenn auf der DVD keine DTS spur sondern eine Dolby Digital Spur ist, nüzt einem das garnix, zumal DTS:Neo6 zwar klitzeklein bisl besser klingt als Dolby Surround Pro Logic 2 aber das hat mit Kino null komma nix zu tun. DTS bietet auch nur eine etwas höhere Dynamik als Dolby Digital, aber dazu brauchs erstmal richtig potente lautsprecher um das auch auszureizen. 

Ne Spitzenkarte ist was komplett anderes .... es handelt sich hier ich wiederhole nochmal um eine Audigy2 LE die umgelabelt ist, aber den gleichen Chip besizt, da dieser Chip aber keinerlei Hardware Decoding Features besizt wird die CPU mit dieser karte sogar mehr belastet und nicht weniger.


Damit mir geglaubt wird hab ich mal ein Bild erstellt was den X-FI Extreme Audio Chip zeigt und den Audigy2LE Chip wenn man die bezeichnung ansieht wird man sehen das dort ein CA0106 drauf sizt, der gleiche Chip der auch bei der Soundblaster 24Live einsatz findet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutstoff (2. Juni 2010)

Muss mich den anderen anschließen. In der Preisklasse gibt's was besseres. Und für 50€ bekommt man bereits eine Xonar DX, die den Klang nochmals verbessert gegenüber einer DS.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Und hier mal noch ein kleiner Text zur Audigy2LE

"This card is similar to the Audigy SE and Live! 24-bit edition in that it does not have a hardware DSP as part of the audio chip. As such, it puts far more load on the host system's CPU. The card is physically smaller than other Audigy 2 cards. It is designed as an entry-level budget sound card."

Das beweist was ich schon gesagt hab, die X-FI Extreme Audio entlastet nicht das System, sondern sie belastet zusätzlich das System ! 
Dieser Test kann also beim besten willen nicht stimmen das mit der Xtreme Audio mehr fps erreicht werden. Es muss sich hier um ne Extreme Musik oder ähnlich handeln.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Ne Spitzenkarte ist was komplett anderes .... es handelt sich hier ich wiederhole nochmal um eine Audigy2 LE die umgelabelt ist, aber den gleichen Chip besizt, da dieser Chip aber keinerlei Hardware Decoding Features besizt wird die CPU mit dieser karte sogar mehr belastet und nicht weniger.


 
Das war mir von anfang an klar! Mit diesem Wissen habe ich sie trotzdem bestellt weil mein Anspruch wohl auch ein völlig anderer ist 

In den letzten 10 Jahren hat mich keine Sound Blaster enttäuscht! Weder die 4.1 noch die Live keine von den! Und wie gesagt, bei dedarf kann ich ja über meine eindrücke hier berichten. 

EDIT: Nein, es handelte sich um eine Xtreme Audio! Okay es wurde in Half Life 2 die Auflösung 1024x768 verwendet aber es gab 2 Fps mehr! Ich werde es ja selber mal testen also keine panik 
EDIT2: 40€ war schon das maximum für eine Soundkarte! Habe von meiner Freundin jetzt schon wieder ein Einlauf bekommen warum ich überhaupt Geld ausgegeben habe^^ von daher hätte ich 50€ und mehr nie ausgegen (bzw. nicht können).


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Du hast aber geschrieben du hast sie unter anderem geholt um das System zu entlasten, was sie aber eben nicht macht, sondern belastet es zusätzlich  

Naja ganz ehrlich ich hab damals mit ner Soundblaster 16 angefangen, bis über die AWE32 und AWE64 Gold bis hin zu X-FI hab ich so einige bzw fast alle Creative karten gehabt oder zumindest mal getestet. Und die Extreme Audio, bzw die Live24 waren mit abstand die schlechtesten Creative karten die ich gehört hab *g* 

Ich will dir die karte zwar nicht ausreden, aber ich will dich drauf aufmerksam machen das du wirklich besseres für dein Geld heut bekommst Creative ist schon lang nicht mehr das, was sie damals einst waren leider. Obwohl der X-FI chip wirklich enormes potential hat, werden die karten immer schlechter und unbeliebter. Erkennt man allein schon an der X-FI serie wärend die aller erste X-FI Extreme Musik noch hochwertigere Bauteile hatte, haben die neueren Revisionen billiger bauteile und fallen öfter aus ( wie man hier auch im forum nachlesen kann ) ich hab z.b noch ne Extreme Musik der aller ersten Revision ( gekauft September 2005 ) und die klingt besser als die neueren revisionen und funktioniert auch noch tadellos. Es gibt schon nen grund warum Creative es einer firma erlaubt ihre Chips auf deren karten zu verbauen, nämlich Auzentech. Das gabs sonst noch nie bei Creative.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Ich grabe hier mal einen ziehmlich alten Thread hervor, weil ich mir vor ca. 30 Minuten diese Karte bei Atelco bestellt habe. Ich war jetzt auch nicht auf der suche nach einer Highend Karte, sondern vielmehr nach einer soliden Audio lösung um mein Realtec Soundchip in Rente zu schicken und um mein System etwas zu entlasten. Zugegeben, zum Preis von 59,90€ (Retail) hätte ich sie wohl nicht gekauft aber beim Preis von 39,13€ (Bulk) inkl. MwSt & Versand wurde ich schwach
> .


 
Mit der Karte entlastest du rein gar nichts, da die Xtreme Audio nichts anderes als eine umgelabelte Audigy ist - von der Karte hätte ich die Finger gelassen, aber zu spät.
Wenn du wirklich dein System verschnellern wolltest, hätte es ein neuer Prozessor/Grafikkarte eher getan.



dfence schrieb:


> Creative ist schon lang nicht mehr das, was sie damals einst waren leider. Obwohl der X-FI chip wirklich enormes potential hat, werden die karten immer schlechter und unbeliebter. Erkennt man allein schon an der X-FI serie wärend die aller erste X-FI Extreme Musik noch hochwertigere Bauteile hatte, haben die neueren Revisionen billiger bauteile und fallen öfter aus ( wie man hier auch im forum nachlesen kann ) ich hab z.b noch ne Extreme Musik der aller ersten Revision ( gekauft September 2005 ) und die klingt besser als die neueren revisionen und funktioniert auch noch tadellos. Es gibt schon nen grund warum Creative es einer firma erlaubt ihre Chips auf deren karten zu verbauen, nämlich Auzentech. Das gabs sonst noch nie bei Creative.


 
Naja, CreativeLabs sah nie einen Grund, wirklich neue Karten zu entwickeln, da der Soundkartenbereich eine eher sehr untergeordnete Sparte ist. Die allermeisten setzen auf Onboard und sehen auch keinen Grund, extra Geld für eine Karte auszugeben. Asus hat halt mit den Xonars schon vorgelegt und gute Arbeit geleistet, Creative hat danach halt nur leicht veränderte, neue Revisionen auf den Markt gebracht. Ob da nochmal eine verbesserte Version kommt, welche besser als alle bisherigen X-Fis ist, ist derzeit noch abzuwarten, die Titanium HD ist ja auch nicht gerade das, was sie verspricht.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

Also wenn mir die Karte nicht gefällt, dann gebe ich sie einfach wieder zurück! So einfach ist das 
Ich habe gelernt alles selber mal zu probieren. Vom Hören & Sagen lerne ich nichts! Ich kann mir herzlich wenig dafür kaufen wenn z.B. mir jemand sagt "lass die finger von der Grafikkarte XY" weil nach seinem empfinden 50 Fps so gerade flüssig sind aber für mich schon 25 - 30 Fps reichen. Genauso ist es bei der Soundkarte! Ich bin weder ein Musikfetischist noch besitze ich ein 5.1 oder 7.1 Heimkinosystem. Von der grauen Theorie kann ich nicht leben, ich probiere es selber und werde berichten. Wenn sie mir gefällt, dann behalte ich sie und bin glücklich und wenn nicht, dann Geld zurück


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

Mein Beileid. Ich hätte soeine alte Karte mit so minderwertigen Bauteilen nie gekauft. Ich hatte die schoneinmal hier. Nur soviel: Die Supreme FX II meines Boards klang zum Teil sogar besser.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hätte so eine alte Karte mit so minderwertigen Bauteilen *nie gekauft*. *Ich hatte die schon einmal hier*.


 
Hä?? Wie geht das?? Geklaut?? 
Der vergleich zur Supreme FX II bringt mir nichts, da ich den direkten vergleich zu meinem Realtek Chip nicht kenne 
Davon mal abgeshen hatte ich auch schon Beileid von Usern hier bekommen, weil ich mir eine Radeon HD 4650 1GB gekauft hatte^^
Aber hey, ich war ein halbes Jahr mit ihr glücklich bis der neue 22" kam und mein Bruder ist heute noch mit der glücklich 
Alles Subjektiv und graue Theorie! In 2 - 3 Tagen weiss ich es genau


----------



## Blutstoff (2. Juni 2010)

Das nenne ich mal beratungsresistent.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

LESEN!

*hätte* <- Möglichkeitsform. Ich hatte die mal hier weil nen Kumpel die hatte (jetzt auch nicht mehr weil er auf ne DS umgesattelt ist) und ich die mal ausprobiert hab.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal beratungsresistent.


 
Ich habe auch um keine Beratung gebeten 
Vieles von dem, was mir hier schon genannt wurde war mir von anfang an klar! Wenn ich fragen habe, dann frag ich selber. Ich habe den Thread lediglich aus der versenkung geholt, weil ich bei interesse den Test zur Karte (den der Threadersteller ja nicht mehr nachgereicht hat) hier nachzureichen.

Ich wollte unbedingt eine Sound Blaster und wollte nicht über 40€. Das Ergebnis kennt ihr und was sie am ende wirklich bringt, werde ich in den nächsten 2 - 3 Tagen wissen und euch mitteilen


----------



## Blutstoff (2. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ich habe auch um keine Beratung gebeten
> Vieles von dem, was mir hier schon genannt wurde war mir von anfang an klar!


 
Ach weißt du, wie du meine Worte am Ende auslegst ist mir schnuppe, da nicht ich mir Schrott gekauft habe sondern du. Das du im Grunde genommen keine Ahnung hast beweisen ja deine Beiträge in diesem Thread. 

Was ich eigentlich mit meinem Beitrag aussagen wollte war, dass du, trotz vieler guter und nachvollziehbarer Argumente, in deiner Meinung unbelehrbar zu sein scheinst.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ich habe auch um keine Beratung gebeten
> Vieles von dem, was mir hier schon genannt wurde war mir von anfang an klar! Wenn ich fragen habe, dann frag ich selber. Ich habe den Thread lediglich aus der versenkung geholt, weil ich bei interesse den Test zur Karte (den der Threadersteller ja nicht mehr nachgereicht hat) hier nachzureichen.
> 
> Ich wollte unbedingt eine Sound Blaster und wollte nicht über 40€. Das Ergebnis kennt ihr und was sie am ende wirklich bringt, werde ich in den nächsten 2 - 3 Tagen wissen und euch mitteilen



Wenn du keine Beartung willst, brauchste auch den Uralthread nicht hervorholen. Selber Schuld, dass du dann Kommentare abbekommst ist doch klar. Kauf dir ruhig das Zeug, auch wenn eine Xonar zehnmal besser klingt. Und entlastet wird a) nix und b) von Sound hast du sowieso keine Ahnung. (Trotz meines Threads)


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> *Ich wollte unbedingt eine Sound Blaster* und wollte nicht über 40€. Das Ergebnis kennt ihr und was sie am ende wirklich bringt, werde ich in den nächsten 2 - 3 Tagen wissen und euch mitteilen


Was willste dann mit ner umgelabelten Audigy ?


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

Unglaublich wie schnell hier Leute angepisst sind wenn man nicht ihre Meinung und ihr Wissen teilt bzw. annimmt. Mir ging es einfach nur darum, den Test zu der Karte den es ja nicht mehr gab einfach nachzureichen, aber ich muss es nicht. Hätte ich Beratung gewollt, dann wäre es etwas sinnvoller gewesen diese vor meinem Kauf in erwägung zu ziehen oder 

Ursprünglich wollte ich vor Monaten schon eine Audigy kaufen aber die kostet ja immer noch knapp 30€ also kann ich auch gleich für 39€ inkl. Versand die Xtreme Audio nehmen. 

Und das ich keine Ahnung von Sound habe in bezug auf den PC gebe ich euch sogar recht! Trotzdem mache ich da gerne meine eigenen Erfahrung. Und wenn es mir nicht gefällt, dann gebe ich es einfach wieder zurück. Ich sehe da das Problem einfach nicht


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juni 2010)

Am besten du holst dir dann auch noch die Gamer und vergleichst dann alle 3 untereinander, aber was dabei rauskommt weiß ich jetzt schon.


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Juni 2010)

Dann will ich noch in den raum schmeisen ne Audigy 2SE den namen auch zu unrecht trägt, weil sie mit ner richtigen Audigy auch wenig bis garnix gemeinsam hat, denn der Chip auf der SE wurde ebenfalls bei der Soundblaster Live24 verbaut. Und hat auch keine der Hardware Features wie den DSP was eigentlich jede Audigy hat.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Am besten du holst dir dann auch noch die Gamer und vergleichst dann alle 3 untereinander, aber was dabei rauskommt weiß ich jetzt schon.


 
Das Ergebnis kenn ich auch 

Die Xtreme Gamer dürfte vor der Xtreme Music liegen und dann etwas weiter abgeschlagen die Xtreme Audio 

Hab auch nichts anderes erwartet um erhlich zu sein. 

Wie wir hier ja schon herausgefunden haben, habe ich vom Sound wirklich keine Ahnung aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich mit meinen 2.1 Logitech Boxen (siehe Screenshot) niemals nur ansatzweise das Potenzial einer Xtreme Gamer ausnutzen würde. Der einzigste Vorteil bzw. Kaufgrund wäre der, dass diese wohl dann wirklich mein System entlassten würde.

Mir geht nur der Realtek Chip auf die ****! Der Bass ist wirklich nicht berauschend und die ganzen Sound Gimmicks die sich ab und zu aktiviren wenn man mal am Sound was verstellen möchte da der Treiber sich immer in den vordergrund drängt nerven einfach! 

Von daher lass ich mich jetzt mal überraschen was da jetzt auf mich zu kommt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Juni 2010)

Ein Erfahrungsbericht fände ich trotzdem noch schön von dir zu lesen. Ich hoffe, niemand hier ist wirklich angepisst weil du so beratungsressistent bist. Die Leute versuchen lediglich dir klar zu machen, dass du für das gleiche Geld Besseres hättest haben können. Aber wenn du dich mit der Xtreme Audio zufrieden bist ist doch alles ok 
Also wie gesagt, über einen kleinen (evtl. bebilderten?) Einblick in die Xtreme Audio würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## ATImania (2. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ein Erfahrungsbericht fände ich trotzdem noch schön von dir zu lesen. Ich hoffe, niemand hier ist wirklich angepisst weil du so beratungsressistent bist. Die Leute versuchen lediglich dir klar zu machen, dass du für das gleiche Geld Besseres hättest haben können. Aber wenn du dich mit der Xtreme Audio zufrieden bist ist doch alles ok
> Also wie gesagt, über einen kleinen (evtl. bebilderten?) Einblick in die Xtreme Audio würde ich mich sehr freuen.


 
Ja kann ich gerne machen! 

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass die User hier unrecht haben! Natürlich haben sie recht, denn einiges von dem wusste ich ja auch vorher schon aber wie gesagt, mit der Konkurrenz kenne ich mich eben nicht aus und ich wollte gerne wieder eine Sound Blaster und zumindest von Creative gibt es für unter 40€ nichts was wirklich viel besser ist. 

Und viel schlimmer als mein Realtek Soundchip kann die Karte auch nicht werden


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2010)

Was lässt dich eigentlich vermuten das die Extreme Gamer besser klingt als die Xtreme Music ? *g*


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> Die Xtreme Gamer dürfte vor der Xtreme Music liegen


 
Nö, eigentlich genau umgekehrt.


----------



## black_lion (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Habe mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und dachte mir, jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu
Um es Kurz zu machen, bis vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich noch ne X-Fi Fatality, die aber leider den Geist aufgab!
Da ich nicht schon wieder 200 Euro ausgeben wollte, hab ich mir ne Audigy 2ZS zugelegt und war eigentlich damit bis jetzt auch recht zufrieden damit (läuft sogar unter Win7 64 bit einwandfrei)!
Doch jetzt hab ich durch Zufall eine X-Fi Xtreme Audio für 28,90 Euro angeboten bekommen und natürlich zugeschlagen!
Natürlich hatte ich vorher schon Kenntnisse aus verschiedenen Threads über die Karte gesammelt und bin nun positiv überrascht und irgendwie auch verwirrt!
Den wie kann es sein das die Xtreme audio die gleichen Klangkarakteristiken meiner alten X-Fi Fatality aufweist, wenn diese nur einen alten Audigy2 LE Chip besitzt und keinen richtigen X-Fi Chip?
Wohlgemerkt, ich besitze immer noch das selbe Soundsystem wie damals und zwar das T5900 von Creative!
Zu dem "Mythos" das diese Karte mehr CPU-Last verursacht, kann ich nur sagen das bei reiner Musikwiedergabe mit allen Effekten was die Karte hergibt meine CPU-Auslastung zwischen 0-1% liegt!
Wie es bei Spielen ausieht kann ich nicht sagen, das läßt sich nämlich nicht so leicht messen
Ach ja und GTA IV hört sich mit dieser Xtreme Audio und meinem schon betagten Soundsystem einfach grandios an (kein vergleich zur Audigy 2ZS)!!!
Alle Achtung. was Creative aus so nem alten Audigy2 LE/SB Live24 Chip so alles rausholen kann
Also für mich ne klare Kaufempfehlung!!!

mfg
Lion

sysProfile: ID: 129331 - weiserloewe


----------



## ATImania (3. Juni 2010)

black_lion schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und dachte mir, jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu
> Um es Kurz zu machen, bis vor ca. 2 Jahren hatte ich noch ne X-Fi Fatality, die aber leider den Geist aufgab!
> ...


 
Vielen vielen Dank 

Jetzt freue ich mich auch wieder auf die Karte 

PS: liegt die Xtreme Musik wirklich vor der Xtreme Gamer?? Hmm... okay^^ bin der Meinung das ich bei sämtlichen Tests was anderes gelesen hätte aber kann auch sein das ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juni 2010)

Die Xtreme Gamer klingt mehr oder weniger gleich wie die Xtreme Music, sie besitzt lediglich halb so viel X-Ram und nicht ganz zo hochwertige Bauteile und keinen AD-Link-Anschluss für eine externe Audiokonsole. Unterschiede beim SNR sind mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber die Xtreme Gamer ist definitiv die "abgespeckteste" X-Fi-Karte (die Xtreme Audio zählt ja nicht dazu).


----------



## ATImania (3. Juni 2010)

Ahh okay. Dann habe ich da was durcheinander bekommen! 

So, jetzt wird es ernst^^ 
Atelco hat mir gerade vor 10 Minuten eine SMS geschickt "Ihre Bestellung liegt abholbereit in unserer Filiale vor. Mit Freundlichen Grüßen, Ihr Atelco Team." Joa dann will ich jetzt gleich mal los und die Karte abholen 

Bis später


----------



## ATImania (3. Juni 2010)

*Creative Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio PCI Test​*
So, nun ist die Karte da und ich kann euch jetzt mal einige Eindrücke schildern, die ich mit der Xtreme Audio bis jetzt sammeln durfte.

Zu beginn möchte ich aber erstmal Atelco positiv erwähnen! Am Mittwoch um punkt 10 Uhr Online bestellt, war sie heute um punkt 15 Uhr nur 29 Stunden später abholbereit in der Filiale Bremen. 

*Verpackung & Inhalt:* Zum inhalt und er Verpackung kann ich hier nich sehr viel berichten, da ich die Bulk Version bestellt habe und bis auf die Soundkarte und eine Treiber CD nichts dabei war. Die Soundkarte selber wurde in einer art Plastikfolie verkauft. Den Aktuellsten Win7 64 Bit & 32 Bit Treiber habe ich mir von creative.com heruntergeladen.

*Installation:* Kommen wir zur Installation. Nachdem ich gemerkt hatte, wie groß doch eigentlich die Radeon HD 4850 ist, blieb mir nur noch ein freier PCI Steckplatz. Also Soundkarte in einen freien PCI Slot gesteckt und PC wieder zusammengebaut und angeschlossen. Schnell im Bios den Soundchip deaktiviert und Windows 7 gestartet. Die Installation selber ist recht einfach gehalten. Etwas ärgerlich, dass man sämtliche Creative Programme und Updates nach der Treiber installation mehr oder weniger Automatisch aufs Auge gedrückt bekommt. Also gut, 76 MB Creative Programme (u.a. Creative Wave Studio 7 usw.) geladen und installiert. Der PC musste zweimal neu gestartet werden aber dann lief die Sound Blaster Xtreme ohne Probleme!

*Klang & Qualität:* Als erstes den Winamp gestartet und mal paar MP3s abgespielt. Der erste Eindruck war etwas verhalten. Klar, man hat schon etwas mehr Bass bemerkt und in der Höhe & Tiefen Tönen klang sie schon etwas besser als vorher mit dem Realtek Soundchip. Naja, ich habe mich dann mal etwas mit der Creative Software beschäftigt und wollte das bis dahin erreichte Ergebnis nicht so leicht akzeptieren. Und plötzlich habe ich eine entdeckung gemacht!

*Achtung:* Die Creative Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio läuft nach installation in den Standart Settings mit *44,1 kHz & 16 Bit!! (siehe Screenshots)*

Also habe ich das Programm "Creative Systemsteuerung" geöffnet und unter "Leistung" auf *96 kHz & 24 Bit* umgestellt! Dazu habe ich zusätzlich *X-Fi CMSS-3D* und *X-Fi Crystalizer* aktiviert und siehe da, plötzlich hatte ich einen 1a satten und Tiefen Sound der qualitativ deutlich besser ist, als alles was ich davor hatte. Zum ersten mal hat der Subwoofer seinen Namen alle ehre gemacht. In Modern Warfare hört man jetzt auch Schritte & Schüsse von der Seite viel intensiver und hat das gefühl, da kommt wirklich jemand von Links oder Rechts auf dich zugelaufen. Hier hat mich die Soundkarte positiv überrascht 

*Gaming & Performance:* Nun stellte sich mir die Frage, wie wirkt sich die Karte auf den CPU aus und wie auf die Fps in Spielen? Läuft die Karte mit 24 Bit & 96 kHz, arbeitet der CPU immer zwischen 7% - 14%. Schalte ich die Qualität wieder auf Standart, dann arbeitet der CPU zwischen 2% - 9%.

Jetzt wollte ich wissen, wie sich die Karte auf Fps in Spielen auswirkt. Hier habe ich den Resident Evil 5 Benchmark laufen lassen. Getestet habe ich immer mit den höchsten Settings (inkl. 8x AA) in 1920x1080 und mit den niedrigsten Settings (ohne AA) in 1024x768.

*Resident Evil 5 Benchmark*

*DX10, Realtek Soundchip*

*- 1024x768 all @ Low:* *67,5 Fps Avg.*
*- 1920x1080 all @ High:* *38,2 Fps Avg.*

*DX10, Creative Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio @ 44,1 kHz/16 Bit*

*- 1024x768 all @ Low:* *66,7 Fps Avg.* *(-0,8 Fps Avg.)*
*- 1920x1080 all @ High:* *38,2 Fps Avg. (+- 0,0 Fps Avg.)*

*DX10, Creative Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio @ 96 kHz/24 Bit*

*- 1024x768 all @ Low: **65,7 Fps Avg. (-1,8 Fps Avg.)*
*- 1920x1080 all @ High:* *37,8 Fps Avg. (-0,4 Fps Avg.)*

Interessant zu sehen, dass in den Standart Settings die Karte kaum bis keinen Verlust der Fps zeigt. Lediglich bei höherer Soundqualität gibt es einen kleinen Verlust an Fps, was ich aber anhand der gewonnenen Soundqualität verschmerzen kann. 

*Fazit:* Ich bin mit eigentlich keinen bis niedrigen Erwartungen an die Karte heran gegangen und wurde nach paar Einstellungen positiv überrascht! Am ende gibt es sowohl Licht als auch Schatten bei dieser Karte. 

*Pro:* Preis, Soundqualität, leichte und problemlose installation in Win 7
*Contra:* Leichter Perfomance verlust in Spielen, CPU wird etwas mehr beansprucht.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich sie für 50 bis 60 Euro nicht gekauft hätte, da für 10 bis 20 Euro mehr man schon eine deutlich bessere X-Fi Titanium (Bulk) bekommen kann. Aber für unter 40€ ist sie durchaus okay! Also ich bin mit ihr zufrieden und werde sie behalten!


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2010)

Tja genau das was ich gesagt hab, mit der karte hat man kein Performance gewinn, sondern einen verlust, da sämtliche "klangverbesserungen" nicht von der Soundkarte berechnet werden, sondern nach wie vor von der CPU wie beim Onboard Sound. 
Allerdings nüzt die 24bit 96khz nix wenn das Material nicht diese Qualität erreicht, d.h ne CD klingt dadurch auch nicht besser. Lediglich der Chrystalizer beinflusst den klang und 3D CMSS, und dieser werden auf ner echten X-FI von dem DSP berechnet ( der ne theoretische leistung von 10000mips hat was nem P4 mit 3.4ghz entspricht )
Das witzige ist eben, 3D CMSS und der Chrystalizer könnte theoretisch mit jeder Onboard karte funktionieren ( siehe Asus Supreme FX X-FI ) 
Den einzigsten klangvorteil den du mit der karte hast liegt daran das die bessere DAC´s hat als der Onboard Sound. 

Im grunde trägt die Software zu 80% zum besseren klang bei, wärend die restlichen 20% die DAC´s von der Karte ausmachen.
Und hier find ich 40€ eigentlich übertrieben da man sich den gröstenteil der verbesserungen durch die Software erkauft.


----------



## Blutstoff (3. Juni 2010)

ATImania schrieb:


> *Achtung:* Die Creative Sound Blaster Xtreme Audio läuft nach installation in den Standart Settings mit *44,1 kHz & 16 Bit!! (siehe Screenshots)*
> 
> Also habe ich das Programm "Creative Systemsteuerung" geöffnet und unter "Leistung" auf *96 kHz & 24 Bit* umgestellt!


 
Kleiner Tip, wenn die Quelle in 44kHz & 16 Bit gesamplet ist, dann sollte sie auch so abgespielt werden. Der Ton wird durch eine höhere Sampling Rate nicht besser sondern nur verfälscht.

_Edit: alles klar, dfence war schneller._


----------



## ATImania (3. Juni 2010)

Naja es ist mir halt nur aufgefallen aber ob nun die verbesserung durch die Software kommt oder druch die Karte ist mir relativ egal, solange ich mich jetzt nicht mehr mit dem Realtek Treiber rumärgern muss und ich jetzt besseren Sound habe. Die Qualität ist wirklich deutlich gestiegen! Und der Performance verlust hält sich in grenzen was aber durch den besseren Sound wieder gut gemacht wird.


----------



## black_lion (3. Juni 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip, wenn die Quelle in 44kHz & 16 Bit gesamplet ist, dann sollte sie auch so abgespielt werden. Der Ton wird durch eine höhere Sampling Rate nicht besser sondern nur verfälscht.
> 
> _Edit: alles klar, dfence war schneller._


 
Ja das kann ich bestätigen, nur bei Games sind die anscheinend höher gesamplet, da es hier nicht zu diesen leichten Verzerrungen kommt!
Im übrigen, mit 96kHz und 24-bit verweigert bei mir der Media Player das abspielen aller art von Dateien mit der Fehlermeldung " Das Audiogerät ist nicht richtig konfiguriert", (war aber bei der Audigy2 ZS genauso) sollte mir daß zu denken geben?

mfg
Lion


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Juni 2010)

In 96KHz und 24bit sind ja auch sogut wie keine Audio-Dateien aufgelöst. Also muss die Software oder die Soundkarte umrechnen, das funktioniert beim WMP dann anscheinend nicht.

Wenn man die Sampling-Rate so einstellt, wie es die Quelle vorgibt (bei Musik also 44,1KHz und 16Bit), dann sollte auch die CPU-Last bei der Wiedergabe von Musik runter gehen, da wie gesagt kein Resampling vorgenommen wird.
Wahrscheinlich kommt der subjektiv bessere Klang durch den Crystalizer, der soll ja Mp3s künstlich etwas aufmöbeln indem er Tiefen und Höhen hochschraubt...wem es gefällt ^^


----------



## ATImania (4. Juni 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt der subjektiv bessere Klang durch den Crystalizer, der soll ja Mp3s künstlich etwas aufmöbeln indem er Tiefen und Höhen hochschraubt...wem es gefällt ^^


 
Das kann gut sein, dass es daran liegt aber wie gesagt mir gefällt es 
Und auch in Spielen wie CoD 4 gibt es gleich eine ganz andere Atmosphäre, da der Sound viel intensiver rüber kommt und man jetzt auch von Links und Rechts unterscheiden kann und nicht nur stumpf einen Ton aus zwei Boxen bekommt. 

Kann sein, dass man mich leicht beeindrucken kann, aber ich bin glücklich


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Juni 2010)

> Kann sein, dass man mich leicht beeindrucken kann, aber ich bin glücklich



und das ist ja das wichtigste wenn man sich etwas kauft


----------



## MatisseGroening (18. Januar 2021)

Der Unteschied sind mehr Kondensatoren (doppelt statt einfach) vor den Buchsen und vor allem ein Cirrus Logic Chip, den man von den Audigy 4 kennt. Die X-Fi klingt daher etwas besser und kommt auch daher auf eine höhrere SNR.

Die Audigy SE klingt wie eine Audigy 1, vielleicht sogar noch etwas schlechter, hat aber auch die charakteristik. Das waren nun wirlich keine guten Karten.  Jedenfalls fällt auf, dass sie bei Filmen okay klingt, aber bei Music ist sie furchtbar. 

Das galt allerdings damals, als die X-Fi's rauskamen für alle Standardmodelle, da hat sich jeder beschwert, wie grotig Musik damit klingt.

Wenn die Wandler nichts sind, bringt auch die beste DSP nichts. Wobei der Onboard Sound eben mit schlechten Boxen besser klingt.  

Und vor allem ist es heute so, dass man sobald extra Geld nötig wird, so eine 60 Euro Soundkarte schnell wieder verkauft, da ja Sound vorhanden. Es ist für viele besser, kaum mehr als 10 Euro für eine Soundkarte auszugeben.


----------

